# Finished up a couple LBS :)



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

First one is a custom LBS laminated g10 .. the target side is blue/black layered g10 and the shooter side is jade g10 .. the second is a solid layered g10 lbs .. toxic green/black .. thanks for looking guys ! 












































Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice !


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Oh wow! Nice!!


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

Super Slick, J!

Might have posted in the wrong place though!


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

treefork said:


> Nice !


Thanks treefork .. I think once again I posted in the wrong section  .. feel free to move it if possible bud 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Ibojoe said:


> Oh wow! Nice!!


Thank you My friend !! 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

SlingNerd said:


> Super Slick, J!
> 
> Might have posted in the wrong place though!


Thanks alot buddy! .. and thank you lol .. leave it to me to put it in the wrong place! Haha 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

Awesome work as per mate  loving the lbs 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Ukprelude said:


> Awesome work as per mate  loving the lbs
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Thanks alot mate !! 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Those are beautiful! Great work, buddy!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Those just get cleaner every time you make them. Nice!


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Love the look of the pinch grip curves! Nice mate


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Wow! that green n black is Wicked Cool!


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm gonna want one real soon. How much do you let em go for?


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

U have them really looking good man !


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

SLINGDUDE said:


> Those are beautiful! Great work, buddy!


Thanks very much dude !!  glad you like them!

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

mattwalt said:


> Those just get cleaner every time you make them. Nice!


Thanks matt!! .. much appreciated bud ! . I'm liking this style right here the best .. I think it is done morphing ! Has changed a bit over the last couple years .. 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Mr Brooks said:


> Love the look of the pinch grip curves! Nice mate


Thanks alot bro!! .. I appreciate that .. means alot ! LBS BABY!!  

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

skarrd said:


> Wow! that green n black is Wicked Cool!


Thanks alot buddy! Glad you like it! 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Nicholson said:


> I'm gonna want one real soon. How much do you let em go for?


You got it buddy

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Port boy said:


> U have them really looking good man !


Thank you very much my friend  

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Man, those are awesome!


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Covert5 said:


> Man, those are awesome!


Thanks buddy!!! .. everyone should own one! 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

These LBS's are sweet.

I will get one some day! 
I ain't gonna be a quick draw like Dgui or J5... but I will own a piece of history.

Side Bar- just as soon as I settle some other sales and trades.

Hahahah... flippery is involved! I have been doing more socializing and trading than I ever did with knives and backpacking gear. This must be what it is like to be my dad. He tradea everything all the time.

Maybe in the summer we can do a traditional blanket swap meet.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Lovin that LBS sling..man some day I will want to get one my self..excellent craftsmanship...keep on building... my friend

akaOldmiser


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

oldmiser said:


> Lovin that LBS sling..man some day I will want to get one my self..excellent craftsmanship...keep on building... my friend
> akaOldmiser


thank you!! .. Just let me know buddy .. and we will get you sorted !

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

MakoPat said:


> These LBS's are sweet.
> 
> I will get one some day!
> I ain't gonna be a quick draw like Dgui or J5... but I will own a piece of history.
> ...


That's very cool man .. I would rather be born in the old days .. barter and trade ! .. just let me know buddy ! And we will get a LBS in your hands !  .. thank you for the compliment .. means alot man!  the LBS to me fits like a glove .. and acts like a full size frame ... but I may be biased  lol

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

best money I ever spent,will probably get another one soon,really like that green and black one,,,,,,,,,,,,seriously you will Not be disappointed with the LBS!


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

skarrd said:


> best money I ever spent,will probably get another one soon,really like that green and black one,,,,,,,,,,,,seriously you will Not be disappointed with the LBS!


it is a neat little frame my little g10 blue and black comes with every day it disappears in jacket pocket really like it


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

skarrd said:


> best money I ever spent,will probably get another one soon,really like that green and black one,,,,,,,,,,,,seriously you will Not be disappointed with the LBS!


I'll second that;-)


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

skarrd said:


> best money I ever spent,will probably get another one soon,really like that green and black one,,,,,,,,,,,,seriously you will Not be disappointed with the LBS!


Wow thank you so very much ! .. means alot bud .. you just say the word bud 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Port boy said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> > best money I ever spent,will probably get another one soon,really like that green and black one,,,,,,,,,,,,seriously you will Not be disappointed with the LBS!
> ...


Dude .. I appreciate your support ! . And I am super happy you like the LBS !! Just disappears huh! 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Mr Brooks said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> > best money I ever spent,will probably get another one soon,really like that green and black one,,,,,,,,,,,,seriously you will Not be disappointed with the LBS!
> ...


Thanks very much my bruv!! 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------

